# Feminization Resources?



## TrixieFox (Oct 28, 2022)

Im looking for training videos and stuff like that on how to act, look, and talk like a girl... anyone got anything?


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 28, 2022)

bump


----------



## Mambi (Oct 28, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Im looking for training videos and stuff like that on how to act, look, and talk like a girl... anyone got anything?



You mean like this?


----------



## vickers (Oct 28, 2022)

This youtube channel is dedicated to voice feminization tips: https://www.youtube.com/c/TransVoiceLessons/videos


----------



## Smityyyy (Oct 28, 2022)

Ever thought about getting a voice coach? They can work some magic! Not sure if you’re trying to transition/take HRT or if you’re just trying to appear more femme. 

Here’s some resources: 
Makeup
Speech Patterns (Note: these follow the pretty rigid societal expectations of men/women. In no way does it make or break you to talk one way vs another)
Reddit community for dressing advice

This should be the basics. For speech — I’d advise a coach. Some coaches have free videos on YouTube/their sites. Try looking them up. The way males/females speak is fairly distinct.

Good luck!


----------



## pippi (Oct 29, 2022)

There's no way to act, walk, talk like a girl.  Girls can do whatever they want


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Oct 29, 2022)

eyelashes. everyone knows that the only difference between boys and girls is eyelashes.


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## Vanessa Howl (Oct 29, 2022)

Borophagus Sarcophagus said:


>


That book fucking SCREAMS Stepfordization.


----------



## pippi (Oct 30, 2022)

Borophagus Sarcophagus said:


>


yuck, no


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

so... is it true if I get surgery on my "adams apple" it will make my voice higher pitch?


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> so... is it true if I get surgery on my "adams apple" it will make my voice higher pitch?


Im not sure. Trying to train your voice to sound more feminine would probably be less expensive.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 30, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Im not sure. Trying to train your voice to sound more feminine would probably be less expensive.


I have a deeper voice tho... my voice cracks when it comes to higher pitch


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> I have a deeper voice tho... my voice cracks when it comes to higher pitch


Me too, I have a pretty deep country accent too.


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> so... is it true if I get surgery on my "adams apple" it will make my voice higher pitch?


I don't understand such things, but it always seemed to me that this operation is aesthetic in nature. Surgery on the vocal cords is very dangerous, in fact. I think it's worth finding a coach who will teach you how to control your voice. Female hormone therapy should make it a little higher, but training with a trainer is more important. It's also safer for you.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 30, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> so... is it true if I get surgery on my "adams apple" it will make my voice higher pitch?


I wouldn't know anything about the surgery but unfortunately I hear m to f is always harder and the only thing you can do is train your vocals. 

Maybe you can invest in something like a voice changing software/device?


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Oct 30, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I wouldn't know anything about the surgery but unfortunately I hear m to f is always harder and the only thing you can do is train your vocals.


A very interesting topic! There are aspects of the transition that can be simpler and more complex.
If you take female hormones, the breast grows easily and the fat passes to the female type, the skin becomes a little softer, the hair becomes less. The voice will become a little higher, because the vocal cords have already become rough during sexual development. However, the shape of the face and the size of the limbs are poorly amenable to hormonal correction. In addition, it is easier to take female hormones - there are many creams with a high content of hormones, it is safe for the liver, as far as I know.

If you take male hormones, the size of the limbs easily increases, the hairiness increases, the fat of the male type. The face has rougher features, and the voice breaks. The problem is the need to remove the breast and internal organs, because otherwise oncology may develop. Taking testosterone is more difficult - there are no creams, intramuscular injections are usually used.

From an aesthetic point of view, to match the usual "female" figure, you need to make more efforts, and some are impossible (or little possible) without plastic surgery. But there are a lot of big women; the voice is not always a big problem.


----------

